# Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Northern Island, anstatt Southern Island nun schon im Oktober 2010??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe soeben gelesen, dass AMD im Oktober nicht wie bisher vermutet mit der Southern Island Reihe einen Refresh der HD5xxxer Reihe startet, sondern einen "umgekehrten Shrink" der Northern Islands launchen wird. Dies bedeuted, dass die neue Architektur mit Northen Island nicht in 32nm 2011, sondern in 40nm jetzt im Oktober erscheint und Southern Island ein DIE-Shrink des NI (Northern Island) wird.
Dies erscheint angesicht des derzeitigen Entwicklungsstatus der NI Serie gar nicht mal so abwägig, sollte diese tatsächlich, wie mitlerweile stark vermutet, kurz vor einem möglichen Tape-out stehen.
Zudem wurden in den vor kurzem geleakten Codenamen des Catalyst 10.8
hinter den Bezeichnungen teilweise ein "NI" gefunden, dass wohl für Nothern Island stehen dürfte.
Sollte AMD tatsächlich so verfahren und die NI jetzt schon in 40nm fertigen, dürfte dies NVIDIA erheblich in Schwierigkeiten bringen. 
Vor allem, da das 40nm Verfahren mitlerweile gut eingefahren ist, wäre es wohl ohne erheblich Kostenexplosionen möglich die Chip-Fläche etwas zu vergrößern, um den umgekehrten DIE-Shrink zu vollziehen. 
Nachteilig wäre dagegen jedoch, dass es dann äußerst unwahrscheinlich sein wird, dass die HD6xxx den niedrigen Verbrauch der HD5xxxer Reihe wird halten können..
Ganz nebenbei wären bei einer solchen Verfahrensweise auch bis jetzt geleakte Benchmarks der HD6xxx Serie sehr plausibel und ein großer Leistungssprung alá HD3xxx zu HD4xxx wiederholt möglich (siehe User-News: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/115381-weitere-benchmarks-der-hd6870.html)

Lassen wir uns überraschen ​ 
(Original selber nachzulesen unter: SemiAccurate :: What is AMD's Northern Islands?
Deutscher Artikel: AMD mit Northern- statt Southern Islands - News - Hardware-Infos)


Mfg Hardrunner

(PS: Bitte Nachsicht, ist meine erste News.. Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie Bewertung erbeten  )


Quelle: SemiAccurate :: What is AMD's Northern Islands?
Foto: http://www.hwstation.net/img/news/allegati/amd-logo-4.jpg


----------



## Sheeep (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Hey, news ließt sich super, weiter so! 


@topic
hmm, die angaben im treiber sprechen tatsächlich dafür.

mal abwarten... es ist ja nicht mehr lange hin. AMD wird sich wie immer möglichst lange bedeckt halten!


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Für die erste News Top, mir fällt nix verbesserungswürdiges auf

Mal gucken was AMD abliefert, bin gespannt


----------



## Jami (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Klasse News! So wie es sein sollte 
Also ich hab ja gerade erst die GTX470 gekauft, deswegen kommt mir die neue Architektur von AMD egal wann sie kommt erstmal nicht in den Rechner 
Aber natürlich bin ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## Fantom (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

toole neuigkeiten, dann werden die SI garnicht mehr bringen, vielleicht wird NI doch noch bei Global Foundaries gefertigt und keiner weiss es, in 32nm, die neuen APUs sollen das ja werden
http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...zeigt-llano-wafer-und-die-shot-von-bulldozer/


----------



## Jan565 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Schon häftig wie AMD jetzt rein haut im Grafikkarten bereich. Ich glaube die haben es wirklich da auf den Weltmarktführer abgesehen. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es soweit ist. 

Daumen hoch für AMD/ATI


----------



## GTA 3 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Jetzt sollte die HD 6870 nur noch 2x 6 Pin besitzen und schon dieses Jahr erscheinen dann liebe ich ATI


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Sehr schön, hoffentlich machen die das Texturflimmern weg.


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

vermutlich wird die hd6870 die hd5770 ersetzen.. und die neue hd5870 die hd6970 sein.. laut gerüchten.. (siehe User-News: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rung-beim-namensschema-der-hd6xxx-karten.html)


----------



## GaAm3r (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Ich wollte auch nicht auf einer neuen 6870 sitzen wenn die nur ein billiger Übergang sein sollen


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

übergang wird sie wohl dann eher weniger. der DIE-Shrink zur Southern Island Reihe, ende 2011 wird dann weniger Perfomance Schub bringen als die HD6870. nehme ich mal an.
außerdem ist die highendkarte der letzten generation doch idR immer nur mainstream der neuen oder?  von daher ist das doch klar, außerdem muss man ja auch immer einen anreiz setzen sich eine neue zu kaufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Wow - wenn die neue Architektur wirklich jetzt schon kommt und so einen Performancevorteil bringt wie allgemein angenommen wird ist die Karte gekauft sofern die restlichen Werte wie Temperatur, Stromaufnahme, Lautheit 2D/3D usw. sich im Rahmen halten - davon gehe ich optimistischerweise mal aus.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Ähm, ich frage mal so rein, aber ist die Southern Island nicht so wie so eine Version der Northern Island?? Da es Problem in der 40nm Produktion gab, hat doch AMD die NI verschoben auf nächstes Jahr, war da nicht was in 28nm!?
da AMD die 32nm überspringen wollte, kommt die SI in 40nm, ich glaube das vor längeren mal gelasen zu haben.


----------



## Bääängel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstllen, dass NI ijn 40 nm gefertigt wird.
Der Die würde sich vermutlich vergrößern und somit würde evtl. ein Hitzkopf ala GF 100 entwickeln. 
28nm ftw sag ich nur.


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

nein, da bist du nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
amd verschob den NI, weil die auftragsfertiger, in dem fall war es glaub ich tsmc, den 32nm prozess überspringen wollte. amd plante jedoch NI im 32nm prozess zu produzieren. nach aktuellen news (in meiner auch angegeben) plant man bei amd jedoch nicht, wie bisher angenommen daher mit SI einen refresh der aktuellen HD5xxxer Serie, sondern den NI jetz schon in 40nm zu produzieren und als DIE-Shrink für den NI den Codenamen SI zu nutzen. Damit hätte man NVIDIA ziemlich in der Hand, sollten die gerüchte und geleakten benchmarks stimmen..
die größe wäre vermutlich kein großes problem, denn soviel grüßer wie der HD5870 die würde auch der HD6970 (nach neue benennung) nicht werden, da 20% chipfläche durch verbesserungen der auslastung der einzelnen shader etc eingespart werden (siehe quelle in meiner news). 
zudem glaube ich nicht, dass man bei amd so blöd ist und den gleichen fehler wie nvidia macht. das man einen geringfügig höheren stromverbrauch im 3dmodus hat ist zu erwarten, je nach perfomancesteigerung aber auch hinnehmbar. im gegenzug wird dann vermutlich der idle-modus weiter verbessert..


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

also, in etwa lag ich ja doch richtig aber das es der echte NI sein soll, da bin ich bir noch sehr un eins, denn was hat man davon, das nicht gleich zu sagen und erst kurz vor erscheinen, mit der Wahrheit raus zu kommen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Hmm, einerseits sprechen die geleakten Benchmark eher für die Northern Islands, aber mein Bauch () und die Tatsache, 
dass die Kombo NI + 40nm einen sehr großen Chip ergeben würde (=> höhere Leistungsaufnahme & Abgabe) sprechen wiederum für die Zwischenlösung Southern Islands. 

Es bleibt also weiterhin spannend. 

So oder so, wird NV zum Handeln gezwungen sein.


----------



## Bääängel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

@PhenomII-fan

... und die können sich glücklich schätzen, die Nachfrage nach dem gf 100 und 104 decken zu können, nebenbei wollen sie ja auch noch gf 102 rausbringen. Ich glaub die haben atm alle Hände voll zu tun und brauch noch ein bisschen.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Also, kurz und knackig zusammengefasst (und um sicherzugehen, dass ich alles verstanden habe):

AMD hatte vor, Northern Islands (kurz: NI, neue Architektur, effizientere Shader etc.) Ende 2010 in 32 nm herauszubringen
--> TSMC überspringt überraschenderweise den 32nm-Prozess

Neuer Plan: NI (neue Architektur, effizientere Shader etc.) wird Ende 2010 in 40nm herausgebracht, der Die-Shrink auf 28nm wird Southern Islands heissen.

Wegen des 40nm-Prozesses muss AMD wahrscheinlich Kompromisse bei NI eingehen - keine so hohe Mehrzahl an Shadern wie geplant, vermutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme als Cypress, aber bei höherer Grafikleistung.

Wie sehr Grafikleistung und elek. Leistungsaufnahme steigen werden, steht in den Sternen (Charlie Demerjan von SemiAccurate würde ich in diesem Punkt nicht zu genau nehmen ), zumindest könnte Letztere noch in vertretbarem Rahmen bleiben da Cypress schon recht sparsam ist.


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

ja das fast die news und meine ergänzungen gut in einem statement zusammen 
soll ich das noch als update zur news hinzufügen? oder macht man sowas nicht?
dachte vllt ist das ja hilfreich, und ist ja meine erste news gewesen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

@Hardrunner

Updates immer in deinen Startpost hinzufügen, damit die Leser beim Lesen des Threads gleich alle Infos auf einen Blick haben.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

@ Hardrunner:
Musst du nicht, deine News ist schon gut so.  Ich würde höchstens den ersten Satz umformulieren und klar machen, dass NI Islands das Produkt mit der neuen Architektur in 40nm ist, und SI der darauf folgende Die-Shrink. "Umgekehrter Die-Shrink" klingt etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Rolk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht und ist letztendlich auch nur konsequent. Warum sollte sich AMD mit einem simplen Refresh von Cypress begnügen, wenn ursprünglich der release der 32nm Karten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geplant war?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Naja ich traue dem Braten noch nicht so ganz. Noch eine 40nm Generation? Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn sie in 32nm kommt, auch wenn ich das für unwahrscheinlich halte, nach dem was man so liest.

Das Problem ist finde ich, dass AMD und auch andere Hersteller die neue Technik zu schnell auf den Markt schmeißen bzw. in zu kurzen Abständen. Man kauft sich was und in nicht mal einem Jahr ist es wieder überholt - und dann schieben die auch noch ne Zwischenserie dazwischen?
Wenn ich mir Hardware kaufe, will ich auch erstmal was davon haben. Wie bei der 4870x2 zum Beispiel, die bei mir knapp 2 Jahre gerendert hat.

Außerdem läuft AMD Gefahr, das Image der "vernünftigen" Grakas zu verlieren, wenn die neue Serie zu hohen Stromverbrauch oder Lautstärke aufweist.

Kurzum: Ich bin gespannt, aber skeptisch.


----------



## Fantom (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

ich will das alles trotzdem erst sehen, mit zwei 6 pin steckern 30% schneller als eine GTX480


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja ich traue dem Braten noch nicht so ganz. Noch eine 40nm Generation? Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn sie in 32nm kommt, auch wenn ich das für unwahrscheinlich halte, nach dem was man so liest.




32nm wird definitv nicht kommen, weil TSMC diesen schlicht nicht anbietet. Die Fertigung in 28nm wird aber von Globalfoundries übernommen werden.


----------



## GaAm3r (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

DENKANSCHUB:

Es kann doch sein das AMD einfach falsche Gerüchte und Bilder verteilt damit es spannender wird und Nvidia schlechter drauf reagieren kann.
Wenn SI = NI ist kann es doch trotzdem in 28nm sein


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

nein, weil doch Globalfoundries noch gar nicht mit 28nm fertig ist  zudem müsste man dann erstmal pipecleaner vorschicken etc und so weiter pp..


----------



## Fantom (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> DENKANSCHUB:
> 
> Es kann doch sein das AMD einfach falsche Gerüchte und Bilder verteilt damit es spannender wird und Nvidia schlechter drauf reagieren kann.
> Wenn SI = NI ist kann es doch trotzdem in 28nm sein



kann sein das es in 28 oder 32 nm bei globalfoundaries produziert wird, GF hatte schon im februar fehlerlose 28 nm wafer, aber auch wenn GF im Februar welche hatte sehen die die sich damit auskennen oktober als zu früh Globalfoundries zeigt erste 45 nm, 32 nm und 28 nm Wafer - amd, globalfoundries


----------



## Krabbat (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

aber kann globalfoundries evtl schon in 32nm fertigen und deshalbt kommt das ganze jetzt eben doch schon in 32nm und später kommt dann der umstieg auf 28nm?
ich meine, wenn sie schon recht bald den bulldozer auch in 32nm fertigen können, dann vielleicht auch jetzt schon die 6000er grafikkarten


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Krabbat schrieb:


> aber kann globalfoundries evtl schon in 32nm fertigen und deshalbt kommt das ganze jetzt eben doch schon in 32nm und später kommt dann der umstieg auf 28nm?
> ich meine, wenn sie schon recht bald den bulldozer auch in 32nm fertigen können, dann vielleicht auch jetzt schon die 6000er grafikkarten


Lasst diese Spekulationen, das hätte man gemerkt. Globalfoundries ist immer noch in der Entwicklung des 28nm Prozesses und sammelt Erfahrung. Ebenso beim 32nm Prozess. Diese Grafikkarten - ob nun NI oder SI - kommen definitv in 40nm.


----------



## Krabbat (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

aber von tsmc oder wie?
mit global foundries wäre es für amd sicher einfacher vernünftige preise zu machen


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Krabbat schrieb:


> aber von tsmc oder wie?
> mit global foundries wäre es für amd sicher einfacher vernünftige preise zu machen




Ja, von TSMC. Es wurde von AMD glaube ich schon angekündigt, dass die 28nm Fertigung von GF übernommen wird.


----------



## Krabbat (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

ja 28nm endlich wieder bei gf
das mit tsmc war ja wohl ne katastrophe!


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ja 28nm endlich wieder bei gf
> das mit tsmc war ja wohl ne katastrophe!




Es wurde schon immer bei TSMC oder eben UMC gefertigt, von "endlich wieder bei GF" kann keine Rede sein, da AMD seine Grafikchips noch nie dort hat fertigen lassen. GF gibt es überhaupt erst seit dem letzten Jahr, davor waren es noch AMD Fabriken.


----------



## Sheeep (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Krabbat schrieb:


> aber kann globalfoundries evtl schon in 32nm fertigen und deshalbt kommt das ganze jetzt eben doch schon in 32nm und später kommt dann der umstieg auf 28nm?
> ich meine, wenn sie schon recht bald den bulldozer auch in 32nm fertigen können, dann vielleicht auch jetzt schon die 6000er grafikkarten



der Bulldozer ist aber eine CPU, die fertigt AMD in SOI.
Grafikkarte werden in Bulk-Silicon gefertigt.

Nehmen wir mal an, du hast recht, dann müsste AMD den Fertigungsprozess für die Grafikkarte umstellen. SOI hat zwar viele vorteile gegenüber bulk-silicon (z.b. weniger leckströme = weniger abwärme = längere lebenszeit), aber das wäre auch riskoreich, denn dann kann amd nicht mehr zu tsmc, wenn es probleme bei gf gibt. 

Ist zwar älter aber:



			
				Jochen Polster schrieb:
			
		

> So können wir beispielsweise Grafikchips nicht in SOI fertigen.


Quelle: Wir können Grafikchips nicht in SOI fertigen : Interview mit AMD: Phänomen Phenom

Gut, er sagt nicht warum, vielleicht geht es inzwischen, aber eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Im Großen und Ganzen hört sich das sehr gut an. War eh am überlegen ob ich meine HD5970 durch eine HD6xx0 ersetze, da sie nur mit dem Catalyst 10.5 in Bad Company 2 richtig läuft. Ansonsten habe ich permanent CtDs und flackernde bis schwarze Bildschirme. Und die Profile darf ich schon garnicht verwenden. Aber das nur am Rande.

Das "Problem" was ich mit dieser Nachricht habe, ist die Tatsache das sie allem widerspricht was bis dato bei PCGH darüber zu lesen stand. Aber manchmal überrascht uns die Industrie ja auch mal positiv.  Was den Verbrauch angeht, so muß ich sagen ist der mir eigentlich ziemlich Latte. Und auch die Lautstärke einer Graka interessiert mich nur am Rande, da ich zum Spielen eh immer ein Headset trage und darunter ist mein PC nicht wirklich zu hören.  Trotzdem würde ich mir wünschen das die neue Generation von AMD an die Verbrauchswerte der 5000er-Serie anknüpft. Selbstverständlich in Relation zur gestiegenen Mehrleistung gesehen. Das ein neuer Chip mit gut 20-30% (!als Beispiel!) Mehr an Leistung nicht den selben Stromverbrauch hat wie sein Vorgänger dürfte klar auf der Hand liegen. Aber der Mehrverbrauch sollte auch nicht ins Bodenlose ausufern.

Wie dem auch sei: ich hoffe Du bzw. die Nachricht behält recht. Dann darf sich die 6000er-Serie als gekauft betrachten.


----------



## alm0st (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sehr schön, hoffentlich machen die das Texturflimmern weg.


 
Das wäre schön bzw. ist das Muss für den Fall dass ich mir wieder ne AMD Karte holen möchte. AMD bietet viel Leistung fürs Geld, aber darunter leidet eben leider die Bildqulität...

Mal schauen wie sich die neuen Karten so schlagen. In welche Richtung die Leistung geht ist klar - bleibt nur die Frage nach dem Preis und der Qualität ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen hört sich das sehr gut an. War eh am überlegen ob ich meine HD5970 durch eine HD6xx0 ersetze, da sie nur mit dem Catalyst 10.5 in Bad Company 2 richtig läuft. Ansonsten habe ich permanent CtDs und flackernde bis schwarze Bildschirme. Und die Profile darf ich schon garnicht verwenden. Aber das nur am Rande.
> 
> Das "Problem" was ich mit dieser Nachricht habe, ist die Tatsache das sie allem widerspricht was bis dato bei PCGH darüber zu lesen stand. Aber manchmal überrascht uns die Industrie ja auch mal positiv.  Was den Verbrauch angeht, so muß ich sagen ist der mir eigentlich ziemlich Latte. Und auch die Lautstärke einer Graka interessiert mich nur am Rande, da ich zum Spielen eh immer ein Headset trage und darunter ist mein PC nicht wirklich zu hören.  Trotzdem würde ich mir wünschen das die neue Generation von AMD an die Verbrauchswerte der 5000er-Serie anknüpft. Selbstverständlich in Relation zur gestiegenen Mehrleistung gesehen. Das ein neuer Chip mit gut 20-30% (!als Beispiel!) Mehr an Leistung nicht den selben Stromverbrauch hat wie sein Vorgänger dürfte klar auf der Hand liegen. Aber der Mehrverbrauch sollte auch nicht ins Bodenlose ausufern.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: ich hoffe Du bzw. die Nachricht behält recht. Dann darf sich die 6000er-Serie als gekauft betrachten.




Was hast du denn für Probleme mit der 5970? Ich habe 10.7 deauf und es läuft beim mir super, nichts zu sehen von Grafikbugs oder so.


Allgemein finde ich ja auch toll das AMD Nvidia auskontert aber zu welchen Preis? Das kann man erst man Veröfentlichung sagen. Aber ich hätte schon ein Problem mit einer lauten Grafikkarte, wie die GTX 480. Zumindest bis die Wasserkühler da sind und die gescheit auf fast 0DB runter geht(Lüfter am Radi).


----------



## tm0975 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

tolle news und sehr gut gemacht von dir! weiter so!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Probleme mit der 5970? Ich habe 10.7 deauf und es läuft beim mir super, nichts zu sehen von Grafikbugs oder so.


 
Ich habe das Problem das ich bei Bad Company 2 dauernd crashes to desktop habe. Mal beim Kartenwechsel, dann wieder schon nach wenigen Augenblicken und dann kann ich plötzlich wieder fast zwei Runden in Ruhe zocken. Dann nerven mich permanent Einbrüche der Bildwiederholrate und wenn sie mir ganz dumm kommt, dann läuft das Spiel weiter ich habe aber außer den taktischen Zeichen und den Schriften nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Aber diese Probleme treten nur auf wenn ich ein Treiber installiere der neuer ist das Catalyst 10.5. Und die Profile bringen da auch keine Abhilfe. Auch der Support von HIS konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen, trotz eines neues BIOS´. Bei CoD und anderen Spielen habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Auch eine Neuinstalltion von Bad Company und auch dem gesamten System hat keine Besserung gebracht.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

tjo, das hab ich auch un ne geforce ^^
hab mich kürzlich mim support in verbindung gesetzt (EA) und die meinten, ich solle mal die sound-hardwarebeschleunigung bissl regulieren un da rumtesten. dxdiag ausführen un bei sound is da son regler dabei, der stand bei mir auf maximal. atm bin ich am testen, ma schauen ob das was bringt...


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das ich bei Bad Company 2 dauernd crashes to desktop habe. Mal beim Kartenwechsel, dann wieder schon nach wenigen Augenblicken und dann kann ich plötzlich wieder fast zwei Runden in Ruhe zocken. Dann nerven mich permanent Einbrüche der Bildwiederholrate und wenn sie mir ganz dumm kommt, dann läuft das Spiel weiter ich habe aber außer den taktischen Zeichen und den Schriften nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Aber diese Probleme treten nur auf wenn ich ein Treiber installiere der neuer ist das Catalyst 10.5. Und die Profile bringen da auch keine Abhilfe. Auch der Support von HIS konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen, trotz eines neues BIOS´. Bei CoD und anderen Spielen habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Auch eine Neuinstalltion von Bad Company und auch dem gesamten System hat keine Besserung gebracht.




Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal, scheit als ob irgend wo noch was hängt vom 10.5 Traiber wenn der 10.7 drauf ist. Als ich dann mal durch Wincrasch mein System neu installiert habe und gleich 10.7 installiert hatte ist der Bug weg. Aber ich hatte nur alle 20 Spielstarts ein abbruch zu Win. Wen du kann alles was ATI heißt runter! und dann mal neuinstall der 10.7 Version. Hatte mir geholfen.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal, scheit als ob irgend wo noch was hängt vom 10.5 Traiber wenn der 10.7 drauf ist. Als ich dann mal durch Wincrasch mein System neu installiert habe und gleich 10.7 installiert hatte ist der Bug weg. Aber ich hatte nur alle 20 Spielstarts ein abbruch zu Win. Wen du kann alles was ATI heißt runter! und dann mal neuinstall der 10.7 Version. Hatte mir geholfen.



Dachte mir dann auch ich installiere Windows mal komplett neu und hau dann den Catalyst 10.8 drauf. Leider hat das keinen Erfolg gebracht, so das ich wieder auf den Catalyst 10.5 zurück gewechselt bin.
Aber wie händelst Du eigentlich die Profildateien. Hast Du nur immer die aktuellste Profildatei installiert oder läßt Du die alten App.-profile mit auf dem Rechner?

Aber die Sache mit dem Sound werde ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Hm, ich installier immer nur den aktuellsten Treiber und nicht mehr, spezielle Provile nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Explosiv (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

Heißt die News 

"Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??"

oder

"Neues Gerücht zu Catalyst-Treibern - jetzt doch mit/ohne Treiberprobleme?"



BTT bitte

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## tm0975 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

also wenn das gerücht "Southern Island" von semiaccurate damals absichtlich verbreitet wurde und nun der große überflieger kommt, der fermi um 20 oder 30% übertrifft, dann nenne ich das jetzt aber mal:

GANZ GROßES KINO!

das ja wirklich ne richtig clevere und lustige geschichte und wenns von charlie kommt war es natürlich ne absichtliche nvidia-irreführung. wenns nur halbwegs stimmt, was die bereits durchgesickerten daten erahnen lassen, dann kann sich nvidia warm anziehen und die ganzen gtx460 - 480 käufer der letzten wochen tuen mir leid.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



tm0975 schrieb:


> also wenn das gerücht "Southern Island" von semiaccurate damals absichtlich verbreitet wurde und nun der große überflieger kommt, der fermi um 20 oder 30% übertrifft, dann nenne ich das jetzt aber mal:
> 
> GANZ GROßES KINO!
> 
> das ja wirklich ne richtig clevere und lustige geschichte und wenns von charlie kommt war es natürlich ne absichtliche nvidia-irreführung. wenns nur halbwegs stimmt, was die bereits durchgesickerten daten erahnen lassen, dann kann sich nvidia warm anziehen und die ganzen gtx460 - 480 käufer der letzten wochen tuen mir leid.


 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum Dir die Käufer einer GTX4xx leid tun? Nur weil die neue Generation von AMD vielleicht schneller oder sogar deutlich schneller sein wird, sind die Karten deswegen doch nicht schlechter geworden. Und die Käufer haben deswegen doch keine mindergute Entscheidung gefällt.

Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht an die Überfliegerkarten von AMD. Klar, möglich ist alles, aber erstmal muß die neue Generation, egal ob sie jetzt Southern- oder Northern Islands heißt, zeigen das sie die theroretische Mehrleistung auch wirklich sinnvoll umsetzen kann. Bei allem was bis jetzt so herumspekuliert worden ist, so gehe ich eher von einer Mehrleistung gegenüber der GTX400er- Serie von allenfalls 10%. Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das AMD in so kurzer Zeit so schnell Thors Hammer aus dem Säckel holt und Nvidia mit 20-30% überflügelt. Auch wenn ich es mir wünschen würde. Aber nicht weil ich Nvidia auf den Tod nicht abkönnte, dem ist im Übrigen nicht so, sondern weil mich die reine Leistung interessiert.
Und dann muß sie nachweisen, das sie ein würdiger Nachfolger der sehr guten 5000er-Serie ist und in deren Traditionen steht. Soll heißen: Ihr Verbrauch und die Lautstärke sollten möglichst in geringeren Rahmen steigen wie die Leistung. Semi-optimal wäre allenfalls noch eine Steigerung im gleichen Maße wie die Leistung steigt. Aber alles andere als diese beiden Möglichkeiten wären unsinnig. Auch wenn es für mich persönlich keine entscheidenden Kaufkriterien sind, da für mich letztendlich nur die Leistung zählt.
Als letztes kommt dann noch der, für die meisten Nutzer, wichtigeste Punkt. Sollte die Leistung wirklich "nur" gute 10% über der von Fermi liegen wird kaum ein vernünftig denkender Kunde sein Geld in ein 6000er Karte investieren wenn er Fermi oder auch die 5000er für vielleicht ein- bis zweihundert Euro günstiger erstehen kann.
Aber wie dem auch sei: Es ist mal wieder wie immer wenn ein neues Produkt am Markt ansteht. Wir fischen hier alle nur im Trüben und keiner weiß was genaues. Als gönnen wir uns doch einfach den Spaß und Rätseln weiter rum und lassen uns dann am Ende alle überaschen. Ist doch fast wie Weihnachten.  Für mich persönlich steht eh schon fest das ich die schnellste Einzelkarte der 6000er-Serie kaufen werde. Weil ich bei Technik kein vernünftig denkender Mensch mehr bin, sonder nur noch der Techno-Junkie für den Kohle kaum eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht an die Überfliegerkarten von AMD. Klar, möglich ist alles, aber erstmal muß die neue Generation, egal ob sie jetzt Southern- oder Northern Islands heißt, zeigen das sie die theroretische Mehrleistung auch wirklich sinnvoll umsetzen kann. Bei allem was bis jetzt so herumspekuliert worden ist, so gehe ich eher von einer Mehrleistung gegenüber der GTX400er- Serie von allenfalls 10%. Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das AMD in so kurzer Zeit so schnell Thors Hammer aus dem Säckel holt und Nvidia mit 20-30% überflügelt.


Was heisst denn "in so kurzer Zeit"? AMD bringt NI genau ein Jahr nach Evergreen. Das ist derzeit der übliche Zyklus, AMD liegt im Zeitplan für die neue Generation. 

Bei Erscheinen war die HD5870 laut PCGH-Leistungsindex 40% schneller als die HD4870. Die GTX 480 ist momentan 14% schneller als die HD5870. Sollte es bei diesem Generationswechsel einen ähnlichen Leistungsschub geben, wären 25% Mehrleistung gegenüber der GTX 480 drin.

Wie du schon gesagt hast, wir fischen alle nur im Trüben - meine Rechnung ist sicher stark vereinfacht und nicht wirklich repräsentativ, aber sicher nicht mehr spekulativ als deine 10%.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

ich hoffe ja das wesentlich mehr Tesslationsleistung bereit steht, denn da sind ja die Nvidia sehr stark.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Bei Erscheinen war die HD5870 laut PCGH-Leistungsindex 40% schneller als die HD4870.




Das kann mal nicht sein, oft überflügelt die HD 5870 die 4870 um mehr als 100 %. 40 % sind da ein bisschen sehr niedrig angestzt.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das kann mal nicht sein, oft überflügelt die HD 5870 die 4870 um mehr als 100 %. 40 % sind da ein bisschen sehr niedrig angestzt.



Jo, die Radeon HD 5870 ist viel schneller als die Radeon HD 4870. 100% Mehr-leistung sind in einigen Faellen schon drin.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das kann mal nicht sein, oft überflügelt die HD 5870 die 4870 um mehr als 100 %. 40 % sind da ein bisschen sehr niedrig angestzt.


Quellen?

Darüber hinaus habe ich bewusst "_Bei Erscheinen_" geschrieben, im Laufe der Monate wird sich der Abstand zwischen 4870 und 5870 natürlich vergrößert haben, schließlich gibt man in der Treiberoptimierung dem aktuellen Chip den Vorzug. Gut möglich, dass der Abstand in manchen Szenarien mittlerweile auf 100% gestiegen ist, aber selbst dann würde der _Durchschnitts_vorsprung, den ich auch angegeben habe, darunter liegen.

Wenn wir uns in ein paar Wochen die ersten Benchmarkwerte von NI ansehen werden und schon mal auf ihre Höhe spekulieren wollen, geht das natürlich nur wenn man dazu die Benchwerte der 5870 zum gleichen Zeitpunkt - also direkt nach Release - zu Rate zieht.


----------



## thysol (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Quellen?
> 
> Darüber hinaus habe ich bewusst "_Bei Erscheinen_" geschrieben, im Laufe der Monate wird sich der Abstand zwischen 4870 und 5870 natürlich vergrößert haben, schließlich gibt man in der Treiberoptimierung dem aktuellen Chip den Vorzug. Gut möglich, dass der Abstand in manchen Szenarien mittlerweile auf 100% gestiegen ist, aber selbst dann würde der _Durchschnitts_vorsprung, den ich auch angegeben habe, darunter liegen.
> 
> Wenn wir uns in ein paar Wochen die ersten Benchmarkwerte von NI ansehen werden und schon mal auf ihre Höhe spekulieren wollen, geht das natürlich nur wenn man dazu die Benchwerte der 5870 zum gleichen Zeitpunkt - also direkt nach Release - zu Rate zieht.



Kuck dir mal diese Vantage Scores an:

ATI Radeon HD 5870 Review > Test System Specs & 3Dmark Vantage - TechSpot

Der Test wahr vom 23. September. Da siehst du dass die Radeon HD 5870 fast doppelt so schnell ist wie die Radeon HD 4870.


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*



thysol schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal diese Vantage Scores an:
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 5870 Review > Test System Specs & 3Dmark Vantage - TechSpot
> 
> Der Test wahr vom 23. September. Da siehst du dass die Radeon HD 5870 fast doppelt so schnell ist wie die Radeon HD 4870.


 
Das stimmt ja eig. schon, aber ich hab die palit 4870 1GB und bekomm damit in vantage 1680x1050 ca. 9500 punkte (bei taktraten 800/1100). Und bei Warhead 1920x1080 hab ich auch immer min. 30fps So schlecht is die Graka dann doch net^^

@ topic
ma sehn was schließlich rauskommt, 40nm wären ok aber 28nm auf JEDEN Fall besser


----------



## DarkMo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

na milimeter bestimmt ned ^^


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

ach komm... ich lag die letzten 3 tage krankgeschrieben im bett
da kann mir auch ma n fehler passieren^^


----------



## DarkMo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

*gg* gute besserung 
ich denk mal eh, jeder konnt sich denken was gemeint war ^^


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Gerücht zu Southern Island - Jetzt doch schon Northern Island??*

danke, denken konnte man sich das auf jeden fall^^
das n liegt aber auch so nah am m


----------

